# 13mm x .8 x3 lead tap and die group buy



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

With the response to a marketing thread on this tap and die set it is being offered as a group buy.  There is a very short time frame to commit to this group buy.  I will close the group buy next Monday the 18th of November at Noon Eastern Standard time.
 We already have enough commitments to get to the 24 price break levels. 
You can buy either the standard Plug tap and 1 inch die or you can add the bottoming tap. 

Plug tap and 1 inch die  $114.00 plus shipping
plug tap and 1 inch die and bottoming tap  $165.00 plus shipping.

This includes Paypal fees

shipping will be $6.00 for Priority mail in the US and $9.00 for outside the US.

There may be more shipping charges added to oveseas shipping as each individual costs are determined.  Any mailing cost  overages will be refunded.

The original thread in marketing is here http://www.penturners.org/forum/f159/m13-x-8-x-3-lead-tap-die-set-116044/

I will be transfering the commitments in that thread into this one. 
Payments can be made to my Paypal account 
sales@silverpenparts.com 
Make sure your information is correct and add "tap group buy" in the notes.

You can make payment as soon as you commit, If you need a little time contact me to make arrangements.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

I have the following commitments from the original Marketing thread.
I will be commiting to 6 sets myself including bottoming taps.

Penman1 .....     1 set + BT
Bocere1.......        1 set  + BT
dbledsoe.......      1 set
JPMcConnel..... 1 set
Donovan .......    1 set + BT
beck3906 .....    1 set  +BT
SteveG .......        1 set + BT
Curly .....           1 set + BT
wizard  .....        2 sets +1 BT
Brh  .....             1  set 
ashaw.....         1 set
lorbay .....          1 set
dalecamino .....  1 set
GasGas  .....      1 set
PTownSubbie.....1 set  +BT?
JohnU  .....          1 set
RichF  .....           1 set + BT
Parklandturner .. 1 set + BT


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

I need confirmation from a couple of you on the bottoming taps.  If you want a bottoming tap and I dont have it marked let me know.  If you need to withdraw let me know in a PM and I will take care of it.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 12, 2013)

Mike - put me down for 1 set + BT.  Paypal sent.

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

Done


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll take the bottoming tap


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

changed thank you


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in - plug tap and 1 inch die and bottoming tap.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just let me know when and how to pay you.

Oops! I just read the payment instructions. I'll get going on it.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

Please put your membership Id in the notes as well.
Rob I have added you to the list. 
I am generating an excell sheet now.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll take a bottoming tap with the other set also Mike. Also,  payment sent. Thanks!


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

Its been added john


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 12, 2013)

Mike, 

I am good with the Bottom Tap. You can remove the question mark.


----------



## mrburls (Nov 12, 2013)

Alright I'm going to go in on this group buy also.
One complete set consisting of tap, die and bottoming tap for $165.00

Thank you, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

thank you Keith  i will add your name and I have changed yours on the excell spread sheet Fred.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 12, 2013)

*Excell sheet*

current Excell sheet


----------



## Curly (Nov 13, 2013)

Payment sent for 13mm set plus bottom tap, and shipping.

Thank you Mike.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 13, 2013)

Updated for payments from Curly, Donovan, SteveG.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 13, 2013)

Payment sent for one 13 mm set + shipping.
Lin


----------



## Marker (Nov 13, 2013)

I will take a set with a bottoming tap.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 13, 2013)

forgive my ignorance, but what is the difference in the taps?


----------



## mredburn (Nov 13, 2013)

From WIkipedia


"
Bottoming, plug and taper taps, from top to bottom, respectively.


Various taps.


A tap and "T" wrench


Various tap handles (wrenches).
A tap cuts a thread on the inside surface of a hole, creating a female surface which functions like a nut. The three taps in the image illustrate the basic types commonly used by most machinists:
Bottoming tap or plug tap
[2] The tap illustrated in the top of the image has a continuous cutting edge with almost no taper — between 1 and 1.5 threads of taper is typical.[3] This feature enables a bottoming tap to cut threads to the bottom of a blind hole. A bottoming tap is usually used to cut threads in a hole that has already been partially threaded using one of the more tapered types of tap; the tapered end ("tap chamfer") of a bottoming tap is too short to successfully start into an unthreaded hole. In the US, they are commonly known as bottoming taps, but in Australia and Britain they are also known as plug taps.
Intermediate tap, second tap,[2] or plug tap
[4] The tap illustrated in the middle of the image has tapered cutting edges, which assist in aligning and starting the tap into an untapped hole. The number of tapered threads typically ranges from 3 to 5.[3] Plug taps are the most commonly used type of tap.[citation needed] In the US, they are commonly known as plug taps, whereas in Australia and Britain they are commonly known as second taps.
Taper tap
The small tap illustrated at the bottom of the image is similar to an intermediate tap but has a more pronounced taper to the cutting edges. This feature gives the taper tap a very gradual cutting action that is less aggressive than that of the plug tap. The number of tapered threads typically ranges from 8 to 10.[3] A taper tap is most often used when the material to be tapped is difficult to work (e.g., alloy steel) or the tap is of a very small diameter and thus prone to breakage."


----------



## mredburn (Nov 13, 2013)

You were not the only one who asked and its a good question for those that dont know.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks for the info, wish I was sitting where I could go ahead and order a set.  Seems like it will be a good size to work with.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 13, 2013)

Payment sent Thanks

Donovan


----------



## mredburn (Nov 13, 2013)

im ordering 6 sets and 4 bottoming tap I can only use one of each

latest excell sheet.


----------



## Bocere1 (Nov 13, 2013)

payment sent, thanks


----------



## BigShed (Nov 13, 2013)

Please put me down for a set, no bottoming tap thanks.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 13, 2013)

I will do that Fred.


----------



## chriselle (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Mike,

   A little late to the party but I'm in for a complete set.  Let me know the cost with shipping to Japan..much appreciated.  Sounds like a nice stocking stuffer!!

  Cheers,

  Chris


----------



## mredburn (Nov 13, 2013)

Not to late at all. Im not sure what shipping to Japan would be at all. I will try and find out.


----------



## chriselle (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Mike...Probably small flat rate international @ $24 or so...


----------



## evan bahr (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in for a set with bottoming tap if it is not too late. Evan Bahr


----------



## mredburn (Nov 14, 2013)

Monday Noon is the cut off date so your good to go I have added you to the list.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 14, 2013)

Chris
 priority is $24.00 for a padded envelope or $14.00 first class.  which ever you would prefer.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 14, 2013)

screen shot of the current list


----------



## evan bahr (Nov 14, 2013)

*Group Buy*

Payment sent via Paypal. Evan


----------



## JDennis (Nov 14, 2013)

Put me down for a complete set including the bottoming tap.
Paypal has been sent.

John Dennis


----------



## mredburn (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you Evan I have notification of the payment, I have added you to the List John and have recieved  your payment as well.


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 14, 2013)

Payment sent.  Thanks for making these available.


----------



## chriselle (Nov 15, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Chris
> priority is $24.00 for a padded envelope or $14.00 first class.  which ever you would prefer.



$14 first class is fine I think.  Will send funds later today.. Thanks.

EDIT....payment sent..

Cheers


----------



## Grampy122 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Tap, Die and Bottom Tap*

Mike is it too late to get in? I would like the standard Plug tap and 1 inch die and the bottoming tap. If it's not too late I will send you a paypal.

Grampy122


----------



## johncrane (Nov 15, 2013)

Mike! Many thanks for doing this, put me on the list for
1 Plug Tap.
1 inch Die
Priority Mail.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 15, 2013)

Not too late at all Grampy let me know. Thanks John I will put you on the list and get back with priority mail costs.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 15, 2013)

John Priority flat rate mail is $24.00


----------



## mredburn (Nov 15, 2013)

current updated list


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 15, 2013)

Just sent my payment Mike. 

Thanks!

Fred


----------



## mredburn (Nov 15, 2013)

got it


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 15, 2013)

Mike,

Put me down for the whole shebang, plug, bottom, die and shipping.  

I will paypal you the money when I get back from some errands.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 15, 2013)

Done


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 15, 2013)

Mike,

Payment sent.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 15, 2013)

You may have dealt with this, but what's the time frame here?  Think we'll see them in time to use them before Christmas, or are they just going to be our present to ourselves?  :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 15, 2013)

about 3 weeks before you get them.. Lead time is 2 weeks for the dies and then you have shipping to me and then out again.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 15, 2013)

The order goes in Monday?  So possibly by middle of the second week of Dec.?  

No matter.   Glad to be a part of this.  

 (Although, my ideal tap and die set would an M12.5 x whatever, 4x leads.)  :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 15, 2013)

hopefully


----------



## dbledsoe (Nov 15, 2013)

You should have my payment by now.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 15, 2013)

Indeed I do Dave


----------



## johncrane (Nov 15, 2013)

mredburn said:


> John Priority flat rate mail is $24.00



Mike does the $9 shipping quote to outside US, include Aust.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 15, 2013)

mredburn said:


> John Priority flat rate mail is $24.00



Mike does the $9 shipping quote to outside US, include Aust if so i will go for the cheaper rate.


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 15, 2013)

I will take a set with the bottoming tap = $165.00
Thank you.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 15, 2013)

John it could be as much as $14.00   $9.00 is a guess really If I can keep it under 4 ounces its $9.00  Mailed in a padded envelope it should be good to go.  If you over pay I will refund the diference.

Keith you have been added


----------



## wizard (Nov 15, 2013)

Mike, Payment sent. Thanks so much for organizing this !! Doc


----------



## mredburn (Nov 16, 2013)

48 hours left to join in.  Payment is due if you havent done so.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 16, 2013)

latest updated excell sheet





I have payment for Wizard it is now marked in the excell sheet and will show up on the next one Doc.


----------



## 18111 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd like to have a set please. No bottom tap needed.
I'm sending money now. Thanks! Yoshi


----------



## mredburn (Nov 16, 2013)

Yoshi
You have been added and marked paid.


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 16, 2013)

Payment sent!


----------



## mredburn (Nov 16, 2013)

thank you I have recieved confirmation of payment


----------



## avbill (Nov 16, 2013)

plug tap and 1 inch die and bottoming tap $165.00 
plus shipping.    Priority mail                     $6.00 
total                                                    $171.00

will paypal tonite

avbill   Bill Daniels


----------



## mredburn (Nov 16, 2013)

remember to include your IAP member ID with your payments please.


----------



## Marker (Nov 16, 2013)

Payment sent,    

  Thanks again


----------



## mredburn (Nov 17, 2013)

24 hours left
If you havent paid or made arangements its due now.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 17, 2013)

as of right now every thing is up to date and ready to fly.  I have payment arrangements from all concerned.  If you want in on this buy you have until noon tomorrow EST.
Thank you all who have joined in


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank YOU for making it happen.

Ed


----------



## MarkD (Nov 17, 2013)

Mike,
I'll take a plug tap and 1 inch die and bottoming tap $165.00 
plus shipping.    Priority mail                     $6.00 
total                                                    $171.00

Sending payment now...


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks Mike. I will take all three. Paypal will be sent ASAP.
Don


----------



## mredburn (Nov 17, 2013)

Mark and Don your both added and marked as paid thanks.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 18, 2013)

About an Hour and 15 minutes left to get in on the group buy. If your on the fence about getting a set now would be a good time to flip a quarter and make that decision.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 18, 2013)

the sign up portion of this buy is now closed.  I am placing the order.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2013)

Just recieved an email on the status of the order. They will ship to me  the 12th.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 12, 2013)

I have email confirmation that they have mailed the taps and dies today.
I should have them early next week.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Mike,
I'll let my wife know that I'll have another present under the tree! :biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 12, 2013)

MarkD said:


> Thanks Mike,
> I'll let my wife know that I'll have another present under the tree! :biggrin:



That may be wishful thinking.  USPS deliveries from / to the arctic north (anywhere north of Ocala :wink have been running a week behind for me already.  Now, if you lived in sunny South Florida, you might have a shot of getting it in time.  Then again, maybe not.  You never know if your box will be one of the ones tossed in a dumpster by a mail sorter who's fed up with the holiday crush....

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Dec 12, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mike,
> ...



Aren't you just a little Ray of Sunshine!:laugh:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 12, 2013)

I spent the day cleaning out my attic (where's the cooler weather when you need it???).  Perhaps that has tainted my otherwise jolly holiday spirit....

Ed


----------



## Kaspar (Dec 18, 2013)

Mike, thanks again for organizing this group buy.  And thanks for the extra effort in overnighting mine.  :smile-big:   

I've got just enough time to finish my mom's present.  I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 18, 2013)

They are going out over the next couple of days.  I have already started mailing some about a third are shipped. The out of country will take a little longer.


----------



## evan bahr (Dec 26, 2013)

*received my taps and die*

Thanks for putting together this group buy. I received mine in the mail this week. Evan


----------



## SteveG (Dec 26, 2013)

Aloha Mike. My set arrived on 24th, and are proudly sitting "at the ready" in my 'THREADING' department. Thanks for your extra effort to make all of our lives a little more fun. (Or is it "a little more complicated?")
Steve


----------



## wizard (Dec 26, 2013)

*Thank you !!!*

Mike, I got my sets on Tuesday.  Just wanted to thank you for doing this for us !! Regards, Doc


----------



## mredburn (Dec 27, 2013)

Some of you will be receiving Paypal notices that your package have been mailed. They were already mailed I just cleaned up the list and marked them as sent.


----------



## beck3906 (Dec 27, 2013)

Got mine.  Thanks for coordinating this


----------



## manojd (Dec 29, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Some of you will be receiving Paypal notices that your package have been mailed. They were already mailed I just cleaned up the list and marked them as sent.


Hi Mike,

Is this group buy still on or do you have them in stock? I'd be interested in getting one set.

Thanks,
Manoj


----------



## mredburn (Dec 29, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Gass (Dec 29, 2013)

I would be interested in buying a set is still possible?

Augusto


----------



## mredburn (Dec 29, 2013)

I am now stocking them on my website along with the other sizes.


----------



## chriselle (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Mike,  Came home from vacation and they were sitting here waiting for me..cheers and thank you!!  What drill size is everyone using for this set?  

Chris


----------



## johncrane (Jan 5, 2014)

G'Day Mike i'd just like to thankyou for doing another great job on this group buy,i received my package today in good order,i am very happy with the buy,:biggrin:  many thanks again :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike tells me that it appears that everyone has received their order bu now so I'm closing this thread. If you haven't received them or have a problem, PM Mike.


----------

